# November 12' MOTM Official Voting



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Get your votes in guys!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

just voted 
lets get some more votes guys 
we only have 5 so far


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

done


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Only 10 votes? Bump!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cant believe I voted for a democrat


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Done! Good luck to all!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Voted! Tough decision. All are worthy candidates.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Close match on the Member voting as well! Voted.


----------



## whiful (Jul 7, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Bump. Just curious on how you came up with this list of members?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Bump. Just curious on how you came up with this list of members?


The seven of us were nominated in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/84-m...vember-12-offical-motm-submission-thread.html.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

voted-:signs015:


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bump.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Woah, how'd I end up here? Thanks for the nomination!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## Eleandrus (Nov 3, 2012)

Voted


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep those votes coming in folks.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

We are close to the end of the poll!
Get your vote in before its closed!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

